# Simulcast



## griff10672 (May 24, 2019)

Another build that went together quite smoothly ...


----------



## ilgfo (Jun 26, 2019)

Great job!!! Getting ready to do one myself You like it? Also, where you get this caps at? Thanks


----------



## Funnel (Jun 27, 2019)

Looks great! I love the LED.  I recently finished a veroboard version of the simulcast.  its a great sounding pedal!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 28, 2019)

'Nuther winner.


----------

